

Russian investor’s $3 million prize for physics - cwan
http://blogs.reuters.com/chrystia-freeland/2012/08/02/russian-investor%E2%80%99s-3-million-prize-for-physics/

======
hardwear
The original source <http://fundamentalphysicsprize.org/>

